# 1" threaded disc fork?



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

I've been looking to "upgrade" my '61 Schwinn cruiser to a front disc fork. Mainly because I want better brakes for adding an Xtracycle kit to the bike. I had V-posts brazed on F&R but would like disco up front.

anything out there or do I need a custom build?

and there's no way to add a 1 1/8" fork to a 1" headset/headtube right? :skep: 


cheers, 
HW


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> and there's no way to add a 1 1/8" fork to a 1" headset/headtube right? :skep:


You could try a big hammer?

As for the fork, can you not weld on disk brake tabs to the fork thats on there already?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

why do you need a disc brake in sunny california? ok.. it's not my businness.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

dimension cross fork, and a mechanic willing to thread it? how about a rst? just peel the stickers off.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> As for the fork, can you not weld on disk brake tabs to the fork thats on there already?


yeah but that would mess up the pretty ($$$) powder coat job.

rather just have a new black fork.

I'd go with a 1" threadless hs if I had the right fork.

again, this is to help slow/stop the extra weight of a loaded Xtracycle. Maybe I'll just scrap it and buy a Surly Big Dummy.


----------



## 1FG rider (Jul 9, 2004)

*Rigid or squishy fork?*



Hollywood said:


> I've been looking to "upgrade" my '61 Schwinn cruiser to a front disc fork. Mainly because I want better brakes for adding an Xtracycle kit to the bike. I had V-posts brazed on F&R but would like disco up front.
> 
> anything out there or do I need a custom build?
> 
> ...


RST has a a couple of suspended forks:

http://www.amazon.com/Capa-T5-Suspe.../105-2635026-4245250?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods

http://www.nashbar.com/results.cfm?brand=1745&init=y

I'm still trying to find a 1" rigid disc fork for my Schwinn cruiser also.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

an old answer accutrax with pro stop disk mount? (would need a new adapter)


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

Hwood. There is a fork. A b!tchin fork. Quite possibly the b!tchinest fork of all time. When I saw the title of this thread one image, of you in overalls on staning next to your orange cruiser popped into mind. ...and there it is again. The reason is, the fork you are after was on that ride, and is in that picture. Takes a little bit of work, but it can be done, and when it is, it's pretty much the tits-est fork ever. It's not black though.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*rigid.*

ooo I love a good mystery! ti? I needs more info man. PM me.

looks like I may just go get a cheapo freebie steel fork from the LBS and weld a disc tab on then paint it black. My Xtracycle doesn't have the disc mount on it either 



fsp said:


> Hwood. There is a fork. A b!tchin fork. Quite possibly the b!tchinest fork of all time. When I saw the title of this thread one image, of you in overalls on staning next to your orange cruiser popped into mind. ...and there it is again. The reason is, the fork you are after was on that ride, and is in that picture. Takes a little bit of work, but it can be done, and when it is, it's pretty much the tits-est fork ever. It's not black though.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I measured up my 1 in bike. I can get the 1 1/8 steer tube through the stem.

And with two collars to hold a threadless headset to the stem it should work.

I will have to get the collars machined, still havn't done it though.


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Cough up the dough for a custom?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

aosty said:


> Cough up the dough for a custom?


That's funny. We're talking about the same Hollywood right?


----------



## commuter73 (May 31, 2006)

I'd say keep your fork and weld/braze the disc tabs on it. It's got character. If you're not choosey about color (black or black) you could get a pretty cheap powdercoat from somewhere that doesn't specialize in bikes. I got a whole frame/fork done for 40 bucks at a screen door manufacturer.

By the way, nice looking ride. I used to have an old Schwinn cruiser but it was nowhere near as nice as that. I put an Nexus 4 speed hub and cantis on it. Like too many of my other bikes, it was stolen (just one of the many pleasures of living in Detroit).

Question for ya. do you have any more close-up pics? I'd especially like to see some pics of how you did the cable routing...I used zip ties for mine.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

commuter73 said:


> Question for ya. do you have any more close-up pics? I'd especially like to see some pics of how you did the cable routing...I used zip ties for mine.


i took the frame to a local welder before paint and had rear posts brazed, along with cable routing on the top tube. Paint is a 2-step metallic powder coat.

For now instead of messing up the paint with welding tabs on or swapping forks I'm going to dial in the V brakes, lose the old school 4 finger levers for some proper linear ones (orig. ran cantis) and ride it as. The fork's too pretty to replace 

here's some pics. the last is as it currently sits with an old Schwinn bananner seat.

the history of the frame is: saw it crammed under a workbench at LBS, asked about it, no takers so I paid $50 for it. The serial #s indicate a '61 Schwinn American. I found the proper seat tube decal at Memory Lane in OH. http://www.memorylane-classics.com/

thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## commuter73 (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the pics. What kind of headset were you able to fit on there? I've heard those old Schwinns don't use a standard 1" headset. Am I stuck with the original or is there an alternative that you know of which fits?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

whats such a nice rig 

what bars are those? I'd like to get something similiar.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

commuter73 said:


> Thanks for the pics. What kind of headset were you able to fit on there? I've heard those old Schwinns don't use a standard 1" headset. Am I stuck with the original or is there an alternative that you know of which fits?


The old-style frames like this had a different headtube diameter than the 1" MTBs which took there cue from road bikes.

Thankfully, BMX bikes took their cues from cruisers so they use the older dimension. There are threadless headsets intended for BMX bikes that work fine for cruisers and open up some options.

You have to scroll down a bit but here is a break down from Sheldon Brown
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/opc.html


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*Bmx*



Boy named SSue said:


> The old-style frames like this had a different headtube diameter than the 1" MTBs which took there cue from road bikes.
> 
> Thankfully, BMX bikes took their cues from cruisers so they use the older dimension. There are threadless headsets intended for BMX bikes that work fine for cruisers and open up some options.
> 
> ...


yeah lots of crossover parts for BMX --> Cruiser. Also see www.danscomp.com for ideas. They're one place to get the bottom bracket reducer that allows for std. threaded BB in your kruise ride.

I got the bars off ebay after seeing them on a friend's Breezer. They look good but the hand position is crap. No longer on this bike.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> yeah lots of crossover parts for BMX --> Cruiser. Also see www.danscomp.com for ideas. They're one place to get the bottom bracket reducer that allows for std. threaded BB in your kruise ride..


 LIKE THIS? http://www.danscomp.com/455117.php?cat=PARTS from my limited understanding does this mean you could fit something like a stock shimano UN73?



Hollywood said:


> I got the bars off ebay after seeing them on a friend's Breezer. They look good but the hand position is crap. No longer on this bike.


Like onTerminauts?

appreciate the info


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

scant said:


> LIKE THIS? http://www.danscomp.com/455117.php?cat=PARTS from my limited understanding does this mean you could fit something like a stock shimano UN73?
> 
> Like onTerminauts?
> 
> appreciate the info


Yup, if you want black, Truvative makes an almost identical unit in black (I would have like to have known about the silver before ordering mine). It's in the link I posted for the HS from Sheldon Brown. I had difficulty finding it from LBS that stock Truvative though QBP. It might have just been a new item though.

I use both the BMX headset and one of these BB adaptors and they work great.


----------

